# xenstored cannot start

## davidshen84

Hi,

My base system is Gentoo x64, and I compiled my kernel with Xen paravirtualization support. The kernel can boot without any problem in native mode. But when boot in Xen mode, I cannot start the xenstored service. This is my grub config file:

title Gentoo x64 kernel-3.2.11-gentoo

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.2.11-gentoo root=UUID=38213e99-588e-4a7d-a215-8835f7afb1c4\

    video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=0x317

initrd /boot/initramfs.gz

title Gentoo x64 kernel-3.2.11-gentoo-xen

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/xen.gz

module /boot/kernel-3.2.11-gentoo softlevel=xen root=UUID=38213e99-588e-4a7d-a215-8835f7afb1c4 vga=0x317

module /boot/initramfs.gz

And I post my kernel config (only xen related) file at http://pastie.org/3745328

If I ran "xend" directly, I got the following error:

xc: error: Could not obtain handle on privileged command interface (2 = No such file or directory): Internal error

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/sbin/xend", line 36, in <module>

    from xen.xend.server import SrvDaemon

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/xen/xend/server/SrvDaemon.py", line 26, in <module>

    import relocate

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/xen/xend/server/relocate.py", line 28, in <module>

    from xen.xend import XendDomain

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/xen/xend/XendDomain.py", line 36, in <module>

    from xen.xend import XendOptions, XendCheckpoint, XendDomainInfo

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/xen/xend/XendCheckpoint.py", line 20, in <module>

    from xen.xend import balloon, sxp, image

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/xen/xend/image.py", line 46, in <module>

    xc = xen.lowlevel.xc.xc()

xen.lowlevel.xc.Error: (1, 'Internal error', 'xc_interface_open failed: No such file or directory')

----------

## davidshen84

start the 'acpid' service and the problem is solved.

----------

